# Kids Dad DRIVING ME INSANE



## Katiie

So, I've been a single mother of two little boys for 6 months now. When the boys dad left us, he said he wanted "to go out and live his life."

Their dad is 36. Hes gone back to live with his mum, 20 minutes away from me and we agreed that he would have the kids Friday Evening till Sunday Evening every other weekend. 

6 months later and this routine has stuck. 
He EVENTUALLY got around to paying towards them once I got the CSA involved. It took MONTHS and I never stopped his contact with them.


Anyway, since then every other weekend the kids come back and I find myself annoyed about something.

The first few weeks - a WOMAN was sleeping in bed with my youngest. A WOMAN I DIDNT KNOW OF. I went ape at him and his mum kicked the woman out. 

Next up, his mum put a knife through my youngests brand new shoe.

and most recently, my oldest was taken into London with his mum to see his cousins... She left him with them and they took him on multiple trains through London.
Now sounds nice right? But my oldest DOES NOT know these people. Hes never met them. He didn't know who they were and they taken him through London on trains?!
Where was his dad? oh he was sat comfy AT HIS MUMS house with my youngest who was poorly.

Theres been other things but I am officially lost. 
All my complaints fall on deaf ears.
I don't know what to do.
He doesn't seem to have a clue what hes doing and his mum probably does 90% of the care when the boys are there.

My oldest NEEDS his daddy time. Yet he never seems to get his daddy time. It doesn't help that my youngest is so needy and he doesn't get a look in. 

Has anyone got any advice?


----------



## DobbyForever

I know this post is a few weeks old, and I'm sorry you didn't get any advice. Mine isn't that great. Lawyer up. The moment I find out a GROWN WOMAN is sleeping in bed with my son, my son isn't going over there anymore and I'm taking your ass to court. But that's easy for me to say because my stepdad is an attorney who has done a lot of family law/ my parents cover my legal expenses. But you have already spoken to them and clearly it doesn't matter. How do the kids feel about going over?


----------



## Wobbles

The woman situation is bloody crazy.

Have you logged dates for your concerns? If not I would start a diary.

I'm wondering the same ... how the boys are getting on at Dads or our and about with Nanny. Why wasn't she with them since she went to visit also. I guess if family she trusts they are safe it's more if your son was 'ok' with it (although admit I wouldn't be either).


----------

